

Show HN: How a simple game could be so addictive – Bubble trouble - abhikandoi2000
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sds.mdg.bubbletrouble

======
abhikandoi2000
Developed by a student group at IIT Roorkee (SDS Mobile Development group)
[http://sdslabs.co/](http://sdslabs.co/)

